# Idler/tensioner pulley bouncing on flail moer



## broncobilly_69 (May 26, 2010)

The tensioner pulley on my Dandle 9ft flail mower has a bit of bounce to it when the PTO is turning. Everything seems to be balanced, with no real vibration when the mower is running, I just had the cover off and noticed a lot of movement on the tensioning pulley. Is this normal? It would explain why it gets greased at its pivot point . 
Thanks in advance
NIck


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

I was watching the tensioner pulley on my finish mower today. Yes it moves. I wouldn't describe the movement as a "bounce". The long spans of belt have a lot of movement.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

As long as the belt is not coming off the pulleys, the tensioner is doing its job. The movement of the tensioner pulley that you see is it taking up slack in the belt. If your belt is old, it may be stretched? It happens.


----------



## broncobilly_69 (May 26, 2010)

Thanks Big T
It mows fine, so I won’t mess with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

